# Need help with lab results



## marie6108 (May 18, 2011)

I have recently had some lab work done at my request of my family doctor. She ran the following test with the following results. I am hoping for some helpful interpretation. All she told me was that I needed thyroid support and adrenal support, but I have been struggling with mass problems for over 10 years. At the top of the list is weight gain, fatigue, generally not feeling well, tonsil stones (removed '03), gallbladder disease (removed '06), black hairy tongue (increasing since '03), foggy brain, slow reflexes (entire life)....and the list goes on.

Here are my test results. Please, please chime in so that I can get some understanding. The Doctor did not prescribe anything, but my maternal grand mother and maternal great grandmother, for some reason unknown to me, at some point in their lives had their thyroids removed. We also have a history of insulin resistance in the family of which I have never been diagnosed. But I am wondering on that as well.

T3 UPTAKE: 34.1% (range 20.0-38.5)

T3 TOTAL: 94 NG/DL (range 90-200)

T4 (THYROXINE): 6.2 UG/DL (range4.4-12.4)

FREE T4: 1.38 NG/DL (range 0.73-1.95_

TSH REFLEX TO FREE T4: 0.2 UIU/ML (range 0.3-5.1)

FREE T3: 3.0 PG/ML (range 2.3-4.2)

THYROID PEROXIDASE AB: <10 IU/ML (range <35)

THYROGLOBULIN AB: <20 IU/ML (range <40)

CORTISOL, A.M. SPECIMEN: 7 UG/DL (range 7-25)

PREGNENOLONE: 55 ng/dl (range 15-132)

These are all the results I think that regard my thyroid and adrenal function. I thank everyone in advance for helping me to understand what all this means. I did see that she marked on her billing report "hypothyroidism" but she never said that to me and she only said I needed thyroid support and adrenal support in regards to the values of the test results. I would also add in regards to my gall bladder that both my mom and my sister both had theirs out at age 28, the same age I was when I had to have mines out. There has to be some relation to this. They both suffer from the same problems i suffer with. More symptoms include fibroid tumors, endometriosis and high blood pressure.

All this blood was drawn while fasting at 8am in the morning. Another result is:

INSULIN: 6 UIU/ML (range 6-27)

Thanks again.


----------

